# Cage Building Requirements Question



## the_cw (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a Tegu reserved from Varnyard that ought to be arriving in the next season. Very excited! With the weather warming up, the time has now begun for the cage building part of the experiment. My GF's father, as he is handy with these things(myself, well, a philosopher by trade) has agreed to help, but would greatly appreciate a cage blueprint.

For the moment, a 5'x3'x26" cage is what I can muster; that size will suffice for a "baby" cage until I get something larger(which I certainly plan on doing). So, the question would be more along the lines of: what do I need as far as wood. Melamine seems good, so how much of that would I need? A drawing would be great, but I hardly suspect someone would go to that trouble for a random poster such as myself. I would like any guidance as far as supplies needed. Price is no issue, so long as it's done correctly.

This is certainly a bold request, and I would be very appreciative of any help I can receive. Thanks in advance!


----------



## james.w (Mar 18, 2012)

With just a quick sketch, I think you will need 3 8'x4' sheets of melamine/plywood. To cut down on cost, I would build it 4'x2-3'x2', as long as it is only a temporary cage. Melamine is good, but it is heavy and will not last long if not sealed sufficiently.


----------



## the_cw (Mar 18, 2012)

It is planned on a temporary cage, yes, but I would like to get as much life out of it as possible(and, of course, re-use it one day). Bigger is better, at least for now.

What would you recommend for sealing, then, to make sure the melamine lasts? Any particular tips? I know I need to seal *all* cracks, seams and crevices--and make sure the seal to the vents is tight, but beyond that I'd like to know if there's anything else(aka, brands of good sealant for this, etc).

Thanks!


----------



## james.w (Mar 18, 2012)

Aquarium grade silicone is generally the best for the seams. If there are any cracks, I would use a different piece of wood. The dimensions you want to use will just cause you to use more pieces of wood, but are definitely do-able.


----------



## the_cw (Mar 18, 2012)

And, for something like 5x3x2, the 3 8'x4' sheets of melamine/plywood will work? I reiterate my lack of knowledge about this.

Thanks again.


----------



## james.w (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah I'm pretty sure. The 5*3 top and bottom take you from 2 sheets to 3.


----------



## muskrat24 (Mar 23, 2012)

3 4'x8' pieces of plywood/melmine will work. I'm in the process of building a 5'x3'x2' enclosure and that is exactly what i have into it. I was able to get the two sides and the floor for the cage outt've one piece. And the back and top portions are gonna need a piece to themselves.


----------



## the_cw (Mar 27, 2012)

muskrat24 said:


> 3 4'x8' pieces of plywood/melmine will work. I'm in the process of building a 5'x3'x2' enclosure and that is exactly what i have into it. I was able to get the two sides and the floor for the cage outt've one piece. And the back and top portions are gonna need a piece to themselves.



Do you have a blueprint for that cage? I'm in the process of trying to make one, but I'm apparently terrible at it. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## muskrat24 (Mar 31, 2012)

No I do not. I havn't even made any more progress than the frame two walls and the floor. If I get some time tomorrow I'll make a list of the size of boards I used.


----------

